# Ryzen 5 5600X or Ryzen 7 3700X?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

As you guys/ladies might know, I am waiting for the Ryzen 5 5600X to be out on November 5th. Sadly, the local computer store said it might take a couple of days for them to get their stock of the processor. And my nephew, who is studying to be a computer engineer, thinks it might cost higher than Ryzen 7 3700X. I would like some opinion about whether I should wait a few days and get 5600X or just got buy Ryzen 7 3700X. Do you think the 5600X would be better than the 3700X? Perhaps, being a new model, the 5600X would comfortably beat the 3700X in performance? I have no clue about computers, so I am looking for wiser heads to hopefully give their opinion please. If the 5600X is going to cost heaps more than what the 3700X costs now, then I wouldn't be able to get the former. Right now, the Ryzen 7 3700X costs 28,200 bucks in my money. From the way my nephew talks, 5600X maybe much costlier than that. The Ryzen 5 3600X costs 22,550 for a comparison. And supposedly the B450 motherboards would require a bios update for 5600X to work on it? If someone could take the time and effort to advise me, I'd be very grateful. I am trying to build a decent computer with a price range of around 75-80,000 bucks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

__





UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X vs 7 3700X






cpu.userbenchmark.com





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jmunb2





__





AMD Ryzen 7 3700X vs Ryzen 5 5600X: performance comparison


We compared AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (3.6 GHz) against Ryzen 5 5600X (3.7 GHz) in games and benchmarks. Find out which CPU has better performance.




nanoreview.net









AMD Ryzen 7 3700X vs AMD Ryzen 5 5600X - Benchmark, comparison and differences


Benchmark, test, review, comparison and differences between these CPUs in Cinebench 23 and Geekbench 5




www.cpu-monkey.com










?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you sir, may I ask something please? The memory row says DDR4-3200, does that mean I won't be able to put in 3600MHz memory modules in it? Sorry for the stupid question. Frankly sir, I don't really know enough of computers to make sense out of the single core speed being better in 5600X and multi core speed being greater in 3700X. Must be because 3700X has more cores? So really, I should wait for 5600X I think sir? I just wish they'd let us have the 5600X soon. Maybe you could just state your opinion about whether you'd wait for 5600X to come to the shops sir hehe.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Goodness. What's all the worry/hurry? Trying to see if you can beat all of your friends to gray or no hair and a bunch of worry wrinkles first? 

You _may_ be able to get it to use faster RAM but, 1) it would only run as fast as the rest of the computer will allow and/or 2) it may cause all kinds of weird, unexplainable problems. Best to use whatever the motherboard manufacturer has tested and approves.

And finally, "Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice." -- Steve Jobs


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Just saw this:

HotHardware.com > *AMD Ryzen 5 5600X Zen 3 Hits 4.85GHz All-Core Overclock In New Leak*​


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the link sir, but I couldn't help noticing the guy had put in DDR4-4000 RAM. 
Oh umm the RAM speed is dictated by the motherboard? I didn't know that, thank you sir. 
BTW sir, I am bald, and my facial hair is gray/white already so there .
And well, I guess I will wait coz my inner voice tells me to wait. I am the type of guy, who, once he gets an idea into his head, will rush forward into implementing it sir. I think I need to learn more patience. I guess the processor is out in good ole USA. I am jealous hehe.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeppirs. I have heard the "Patience is a virtue" quote many a time.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Ooo who is that in the pic sir? Nice pic!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

<shrug> Nary a clue. Found it here: old man pic free - Google Search


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Yikes! I thought it was a pic of someone famous. Me can be a dummass at times. sigh!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

If a gamer at 2k or below get the 5600x because of the 20% IPC improvement better than the 10600/10700k- and usually better than 10900k. If a gamer at 4k CPU really doesn't matter buy what costs less.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh my games are not graphic intensive sir. I will indeed wait for the 5600x. Thank you for the reply sir. I'll ring up the tech shop in a couple of days and ask whether the 5600x has arrived. I just hope I can afford it, I have no clue about what the price will be after our taxes and such.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

5600x is about $50.00 (US) more than it's predecessor - so depending on where you are count on the same monetary increment increase. 5600x does come with a standard (stock) heatskink whereas the 5800x-5900x-5950x do not - which is a change for AMD from it's previous generations. If your games are not graphically intense and you don't have a high refresh rate display you don't need a 5600x - 2600x with a moderate GPU would do you just fine.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you again for your reply sir, I mostly play strategy and rpg games which my Nvidia 1050Ti can handle. I don't know if my graphics card is terrible or okay, but so far I haven't had any issues with it. My monitor is just 1366x768 @ 60 Hz. I thought I'd get a 5600x to be kind of future proof for a while at least. As for the price, we have 18% tax on the base price I think. Do you think the stock heatsink for the 5600X is enough sir? Just asking as I have no clue. I'll have to wait see what the final retail price is before jumping in, to be honest.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

good luck


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Well everyone, I called my tech shop and they said 5600X might take a month to arrive!!! So I gave up and bought a Ryzen 5 3600X. But I am a bit scared now because when I don't use the PC for 10 minutes and the monitor shuts off, and then when I move the mouse to wake the monitor back up, it says my resolution isn't optimal (1366x768 @ 60Hz). The thing is, both windows and Nvidia graphics settings show the resolution is 1366x768 @ 60 Hz. The on screen notification goes away after some seconds though. I wonder what it means and why this happens on a new PC?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay, I rectified that, I think. Sorry for taking up your time, folks


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

mattieberry said:


> I'm looking into upgrade options for a friend of mine, it's an Asus P5W-DH deluxe socket LGA775
> 
> what would be the best CPU for that pc?



Welcome to TSF that's a very old board my advice would be to start a new thread of your own. There are a lot of very experienced techs here that could help you with that but it's probably time for a new system.


----------

